# Need Help! Got No 4X4!!



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

1996 chevy 1500 4X4 wont work in it. some times it will go in to 4X4 other times it wont any ides? 

the Orange light on 4X4 just blinks but you can hear it go in to 4X4(hear the click noise)


----------



## mautore (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm not sure about a '96, but I have an 87 that had the same type problem. I was told from a chevy tech at a dealer that this sometimes becomes an issue because the truck uses a vacuum to shift into 4x4. A bad or leaky vacuum hose will allow for this, especially in cooler temps. Again, I'm not sure it's an issue on the '96's, but it's what I found to be the problem on my '87.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Checked the net found it mite be the 2 plug 4wd actuator.

$83 at advance auto for one.

heres the one that was in the truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That is probably your problem


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i put it back in and it gose in 4wd now.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Now you see how easy it is to replace I would replace it now and not get stuck with out 4x4 when you need it that will most likely fix your problem. :salute:


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Replace that actuator with a posi lock manual one. Works instantly and will not break down on you. Money better spent.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Banging it around taking it in and out probably has it working for a while. DJ's idea is good, Cooter's is better. 
http://www.4x4posi-lok.com/

I had one of these in my old 89 half ton. I need to put one in the 97. It is absolutely the best thing to put in your axle.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

i was plowing snow banks back with my 90 2500 4x4 and ended up breaking the wires on my connector and the 4x4 stopped working. had to rewire them lost out on about $150 worth of work because of it happening.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

The factory 4x4 uses a thermal actuator, which is the one in the pic. They use heat to actuate the pin which engages the 4x4. An easy field fix for this if it happens again is to take out the actuator and put a socket into the hole, then replace the unit. This will give you full time 4x4, just remember to take it out when you are done. The best fix for this is the cable actuated posi-lock as mentioned in an earlier post. I have had this same problem on my old '92 and went to the posi, def. a better and more reliable way to go.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

No need to take it out It does not give you full time 4x4 just keeps the axle locked.I did this with 2 lug nuts on my 92 1500 and left it locked for 3 years no problem.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

oh ok i never got that far i just always took it out when i got home just to be safe..good to know though.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

its a sucker to get out though didnt have a wrench big enough ...pipe wrench time lol


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

vacuum / electric packed 4 wheeler , huh? get you every time. Cant beat manual


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

When inserting a socket or whatever in and reinstalling the actuator you are essentially locking in the hubs. You can still take it out of four wheel drive, the front shafts will still spin. Another nice thing about the posi lock unit is if need be you can shift the transfer case to 4 low without engaging the front axle.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

gunna buy a new one this week.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cooter24;702628 said:


> Replace that actuator with a posi lock manual one. Works instantly and will not break down on you. Money better spent.


I did one today in my dodge, works great and it's either in or out. No vacuum to worry about. I just don't have the patience to be chasing down vacuum leaks at 2AM stuck in a snowbank anymore. Been there and done that Dec 19, 2008!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Well it finally went quit in a snow bank.............got stuck and only had 2wd went to NAPA and got the part put it on and it works great now.


----------



## mohawkmike82 (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking at the posi lock website http://www.4x4posi-lok.com/app_chevy-k.html is the socket trick the same as their Kit 1000?


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Buy the updated actuator and wire harness from gm this is a known issue and gm came out with a revised set up .


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

what years are we talking about here? my 99 non plow truck has had some issues with 4wheel. light comes on and says service 4 wheel drive. also, it will go into 4x4 sometimes and wont sometimes. could the actuator be the problem? also, where is it located? thanks


----------



## Sno Biz (Nov 19, 2008)

Just installed the updated GM actuator. you need to buy the updated harness with it. Goes into 4WD immediately, instead of 30 seconds with the old one.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

well its starting to act up again, it worked great in November/December except it took a while for it to go in to 4x4. 

Now this week the light is on for 4x4 but its still in 2wd. any ideas? actuator is 4 years old. what is the updated actuator and harness?


----------



## 1997chevy (Jan 7, 2014)

It replaces the thermal actuator with an electronic servo actuator. I have videos of how fast it locks in.

Also it will not unlock due to snow being packed around it. It also stays engaged while truck is turned off.

I updated mine and I love it, no more waiting for 30 seconds or so for it to lock in. Hit the button and instant 4x4


----------



## 1997chevy (Jan 7, 2014)

This is the servo type actuator


----------



## 1997chevy (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Dorman-600-101-4WD-Actuator/dp/B000IZ490Y

http://www.amazon.com/Dorman-600-600-4WD-Wire-Harness/dp/B001C6Q7Q2/ref=pd_bxgy_auto_img_y


----------

